# corrupted text output from emacs on FreeBSD-9



## xibo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello

I'm using emacs (editors/emacs-nox11, no .emacs) on FreeBSD-9 (stable, tried both clang and gcc, no CFLAGS or CPUTYPE, GENERIC kernel) in terminal mode (syscons, csh, sh and zsh). Everything works as expected (including backspace/delete keys), other then the text output to the screen. Upon loading or forced re-rendering (e.g. re-position with Ctrl+L) all text is properly displayed and highlighted. However, when moving the cursor forward (whether with the cursor key or Ctrl+F) sometimes characters next to the cursor disappear. This does not happen when moving the cursor backwards, but it has been happening on HEAD since I first tried it in February.
Also, it works when rendering via telnet to my other box.

Has Anyone had similar issues or eventually found a solution?


----------



## oops (Oct 13, 2011)

ed@ recently fixed a few bugs in libteken (r226099, r226183) related to using emacs/jove. Those fixes should be in /stable/9 as of 2011-10-12. If you think there are more can you report them on freebsd-current@ ?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I found on a recent RELENG_9 that editors/joe was practically the only editor of three I tried that allowed "usual" editing... that is, what one types then is accurately displayed on the screen without untoward blocking of letters by cursor, misplacement of lines upon lines above and below, etc... not to disparage the errors so much as to recommend the fix.


----------



## xibo (Oct 14, 2011)

oops said:
			
		

> ed@ recently fixed a few bugs in libteken (r226099, r226183) related to using emacs/jove. Those fixes should be in /stable/9 as of 2011-10-12. If you think there are more can you report them on freebsd-current@ ?


Indeed, it seems to have been fixed by those revisions. I had the on 2011-10-10 version, but now it's working.

Thanks


----------

